# Car Carpet Cleaning



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Not posted on here for a while (usually can find what info I need by searching around on the site) but alas this time the answer to my question has eluded me 

I have recently purchased a new run about car and athough it was cheap the interior is filthy. The main issue is the carpets as I don't thinks it's ever had mats down or been hoovered or cleaned in the 5 years the previous bloke had it. 

So I've attacked it with my car vac (240v) so decent power and that got rid of the loose dirt and tried two different carpet cleaner products on it but the dirt still seems to be embedded in the carpet!

I was thinking of trying one of those carpet cleaning machines but they all seem to be uprights (so won't fit in a car) so I've come to the holy grail of anything car related to see what your gurus can suggest?

Jon


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd try a steam cleaner, too expensive to buy a good one for just one car so I would look at renting one 

Wetvacs can be found as cylinders with small end attachments, I have a vax one but to be honest it's not great at getting really embedded stuff out its only great for freshening clean but worn down carpets


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you dont say what sort of car and i dont know how your diy skills are

ive taken the carpets out before and sprayed them down with cleaner and jet washed them , might need a couple of goes but they come up great then stand in the sun to dry

might be an option if its a fairly basic car , posh ones might be hard work lol


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cheers for the quick replys. 

The car in question is a 206SW and I'd like to think I'm pritty handy with most things car wise  I have took all the seats out to give it a good clean, but as its only a runabout its a bit extreem to take the carpet out although it is an option if needs be. 

It's not my main car I just got it to save my main car for best but as its going to be my daily driver I still want it to be clean and tidy especially the interior if you know what I mean


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If you have a pressure washer and a free day on a weekend it might be the easiest/cheapest option to do that then mate 

Once the seats are out its normally just remove the skirting trims and a bit of agro to get the whole carpet out


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah once the seats are out it should be straightforward enough

nicer the stand there and jet wash em than bending over in the car and you can put the driver seat back in and leave em to dry out 100%


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't really want to go the route of stripping the carpet out but logically by the time I've messed about trying different methods in the car I can have got the carpet out and done it, didn't really think about jet washing them to be fair but seems a fair way to get them nice and clean


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah it works awesome , restores all the pile and makes em look near new , might find some coins or sweets under it too 

get a strong g clamp and clamp em to a fence post or something so they can drain well


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

i bought a set of these and have used on a few carpets prior to using the wet vacuum and they have brought them up a treat. Thats a CG one but i just bought cheapo ones of fleabay


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

That looks decent, will have a look on flee bay, be better for keeping my mats clean I think but a good idea all the same


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

What's it called? Is it a UK item, can't find it on fleabay


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Also while on the subject of interior cleaning, can anybody recommend me a good product for cleaning cloth seats, I have all the products for keeping my leather seats in tip top condition in my other car but it's been a while since I had a car with cloth seats so my cupboard is currently bare of anything suitable for cleaning the seats in my other car


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

they are called carpet drill brushes or something of the sort. had mine a while and cant remember if they were from the uk or not sorry


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I found loads on ebay under "drill brush"

Not found any in the UK yet though


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ahh my eBay is set to UK only after having several problems with buying things from outside the UK. Hmm dare I risk it :/


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

couldve jet washed em by now

i find the brushes make the carpet furr up as theyre too agressive


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've took the carpet out this morning, not had chance to jet wash it yet, just having my dinner, I was looking at the brush for the mats or would you just jet wash them too?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i would jet wash em

those brushes are a good idea , but you know when carpets look worn from years of use i find it gives them that effect as its alot of wear from how fast the drill goes vs the jet wash is non contact so no extra wear n tear


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a Vax 6131 Multivax & ValetPro carpet cleaner solution and it does a very good job indeed... i cant fault it.

I did my seats and carpets in my Insignia last weekend, and the muck that it pulled out was unreal.

The rear seat base was to look at very clean, but a couple of times it was pulling dirt through when extracting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

Peugeots are the worst carpets EVER! Hard to clean. Numatic George is a very good machine for interior cleaning.
Try using an airline or similar to loosen the dirt.


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well I finally managed to jet wash the pug's carpet and I also did the mats in my other car and the amount of dirt that came out was unbelievable :/ happily it seems to have done the trick.

Sadly I didn't get any pics but might try and get some when I get them back in (still in the garage drying at the min)

Cheers for all the info people as always much appreciated


----------

